# Probleme mit Silent Loop- Lüfter sehr Laut



## grimm92 (11. Dezember 2016)

*Probleme mit Silent Loop- Lüfter sehr Laut*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hab mir einen PC zusammengebaut. Leider ist nun mein Problem, dass die zwei Lüfter am Radiator immer Schubweise sehr Laut werden.

Die Pumpe ist am Mainboard auf W_Pump angeschlossen. 
Die Zwei Lüfter sind mit einem Y-Kabel auf dem CPU_Fan angeschlossen.

Jetzt nun meine Frage, hab ich was falsch angeschlossen bzw. falsch eingestellt? Ich habe keine Lüfter anpassungen im BIOS vorgenommen.

Das ist mein erster selbstgebauter PC deshalb bitte um Rücksicht  


Komponenten:
Asus z170 Deluxe
Silent Loop 280
Dark base pro 900 Gehäuse

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Gruss Grimm92


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Silent Loop- Lüfter sehr Laut*

Stell mit dem Asus Tool die Lüfter doch ein. Dafür gibt es das Tool doch. Alternativ über Speedfan.

In beiden Fällen muss man etwas lesen und technisches Verständnis aufbringen.


----------



## BeaverCheese (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Silent Loop- Lüfter sehr Laut*

Hallo.

Die Lüfter sind halt nichts Besonderes und sind dafür bekannt, bei hohen Drehzahlen laut zu werden.
Ich hab meine sofort ausgetauscht

Gruß


----------



## grimm92 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Silent Loop- Lüfter sehr Laut*

Vielen Dank mit Fan Expert konnte ich die Lüfter wie gewünscht einstellen. 

Nun ein weiteres Problem:

Starte ich den PC bootet er sehr lange ( Asus Start Bildschirm, Auf dem MB Code 46) fast 2 Minuten lang.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit leuchtet meine Maus und Tastatur, dann geht es weiter mit dem Windows.

BIOS Update hab ich schon gemacht hat nicht geholfen.

Was könnte das für ein Problem sein?


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Silent Loop- Lüfter sehr Laut*

Was sagt der code aus? Schonmal danach gegooglet? Den RAM vielleicht falsch eingestellt ?


----------



## Abductee (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Silent Loop- Lüfter sehr Laut*

Lüfterdrehzahl zu gering?


----------



## Chimera (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit Silent Loop- Lüfter sehr Laut*

Kleiner Tip am Rande: wenn du nicht plötzlich Probleme mit ner klackernden Pumpe haben willst, dann schliess sie besser direkt am Netzteil an und nicht am Board. Denn die Pumpe der Silent Loop darf nicht(!) gedrosselt werden und wie wir selber an div. Mobos feststellen mussten, kommt es gut und gerne mal vor, dass an den Fan Headern der Mobos keine 12V anliegen (wir hatten Abweichnungen von bis zu 1V). Da noch nicht zu 100% geklärt ist, ob schon geringste Spannungsabweichungen zu dem Klackergeräusch führen kann, würd ich kein unnötiges Risiko eingehen und sie direkt am Netzteil anschliessen. Ohne Regelmöglichkeit macht es ja eh keinen Sinn, wenn man sie am Board anschliesst 
Und falls du keinen 3 Pin-zu-Molex Adapter für 12V hast (solche liegen ja jeweils den Lüfis bei), kann man sich so einen ziemlich einfach selber basteln (hat genügend Anleitungen im Netz). Und wenn man sie unbedingt am Board anschliessen will, dann am besten am PWR_FAN Anschluss, denn dieser ist nicht regelbar bzw. sollte(!) eigentlich immer 12V anlegen (aber eben, wir haben an div. Mobos nachgemessen und da war es bei einigen so, dass die eher selten wirklich 12V anlegten).


----------

